# Whats on your agenda for Easter



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

We are off to Northumberland, Scotland and the Lakes

Lookin forward to it


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

The far north of Scotland for us. Maybe sneak over to Orkney with our bikes on the ferry.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Lucky you.

Good Friday I am colecting props and furniture for our easter Festival of Plays

Saturday I am going on the boat to Liverpool to visit my aunt who is at Clatterbridge Hospital, on the Wirral receiving chemo and radio therapy and. I return in the evening. taking the toad, only.

May get away Sunday and Monday to the wilds in the North of the Island


----------



## mattnlaura (Apr 13, 2011)

Shell Island! Woooo!


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

mattnlaura said:


> Shell Island! Woooo!


as in Llanbedr? Lucky you

It's over 40 yearss since I last went there with my father in his VW motorhome and our frame tent and igloo inflatable tent!


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

*Easter*

We are off to Aberfoyle bit of wild camping This weekend then going to Witches craig near Stirling Monday until Friday and then heading over to Fife Woodlands Friday until Sunday camp site near largo looking forward to some nice walks for the dog

Christine & Dougie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The Municipal campsite at Troyes and then exploring the Champagne Region for a week.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Getting the suitcases out and dusting them off ready for our 6 month trip to the US of A

Loddy


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We are setting off towards Ravenglass C&CC for a week as of Wednesday. Last day in work today until the 3rd of May.

Bring it on!! The first proper time off work of the year so far.

Ben


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

On thursday we are off to Redrouth and then later on our way back going to Evesham for the wedding weekend... hopeing work wount get in the way....


----------



## charlieshelby (Dec 12, 2010)

Off to France, Dunkirk,then turn RIGHT


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I'll still be here in Denmark, most likely towards the end of the trip - so Zealand and most likely Copenhagen by that time ready to push on to Sweden and Norway. Hoping that the weather will continue - 22c today just outside of Faaborg 8)


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

North wales , llanfairechan till weds , home for 2 days then near Boston, Walnut lakes.

Hope every one has a good one


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi*

Wednesday night Builth Town car park (hopefully)
Thursday thru Monday at Ffeistiniog CC Site

Our first time with Fiat Punto and Car a tow behind

Hope all goes well

Everybody have a great weekend

Regards

John & Sue


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

We are off on our 2nd trip. Further afield and longer this time. We are going to Broadway House in Cheddar. They have a National standard BMX track to keep the boys busy, a skate park and outside heated pool. Hoping to get some reading done  

Will be visiting Cheddar Gorge, Burnham on Sea (if weather permits) and meeting friends who live in Exeter.

A brilliant weekend planned, lets just hope it is good as it sounds !

Hope you all have a great time what ever you are doing.

Floss


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

We are booked on Eurotunnel on Friday afternoon. Plan A is to head for WW2 landing beaches, but that might change according to weather.

Guy


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

A busy weekend of final prep jobs ready for the tenants to move in on Tuesday - then we're off for the start of our new lifestyle touring! Tuesday night - Marine Parade, Dover - booked on Norfolkline for 6am Wednesday    

Great travels everyone

Steve & Ian


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Unfortunately, nothing as exotic or adventurous, as those posted above. 

We are off to a THS at Sunny Hunny, (Hunstanton), with the Norfolk & Suffolk C&CC DA. *Anyone else going on that one?*

Mind you, if the weather forecast is to be believed, we'll be having better weather and higher temperatures here in the UK, than many countries across the channel will have. :wink:

Whatever and wherever, enjoy.

Safe travels.

J & R.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Heading for Gaasper Camping Amsterdam. On Saturday we will be on the Amstel (river not beer) in a boat partying.

Daughter's 40th

Then on to a land based party where the band is:

Rubber

Its not for nothing that she does PR for the local music industry and is a consultant for events.


----------



## Tissy (Jul 10, 2010)

still think about Oban but checking the weather
first time to scotland 
Plan b is cornwall
Tissy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Tissy said:


> still think about Oban but checking the weather
> first time to scotland
> Plan b is cornwall
> Tissy


We did Scotland in March this year, April two years ago it was fine. Don't bother with the forecast they are seldom right in Scotland in Spring and if they are in a few hours it will be different.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

looks like we are the only ones going to Brands Hatch for the Superbike racing.

Martin


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Cheddar, rallying with the C & CC


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

No van trips for us. At home entertaining youngest Granddaughter.
Probably a more active week than usual 

Steve


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Tissy said:


> still think about Oban but checking the weather
> first time to scotland
> Plan b is cornwall
> Tissy


Best time of the year to go to Scotland's west coast, no midges! Cornwall could be a bit busier.

I've already been away 53 days this year so will be staying at home trying to catch up on house and garden maintenance providing I can shake off the after effects of a bout of flu which laid me low for the past week and has left me a cough and feeling rather jaded.

Its a while since I have enjoyed May at home and the country side round and about is now in its prime. This morning is glorious and, first thing, I shall enjoy a leisurely walk with the dog.

peedee


----------



## mattnlaura (Apr 13, 2011)

thieawin said:


> mattnlaura said:
> 
> 
> > Shell Island! Woooo!
> ...


Yes, in Llanbedr! We love it there, you get some amazing sunsets across the sea there and its close to some good walking country too.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We are off to Kent MCC At Rochester and Chatham

21-25 April Easter Rally at Fort Pitt Grammar School, Fort Pitt Hill, Chatham, ME4 6TJ. Cost £30.00 Your hosts are Michael and Jean Boyce.

Brochures and bus timetables will be given out on arrival.

Thursday - arrival after 5 pm. Please note we do not have access to the hall on Thursday night.

Friday – Tea and Coffee get together in the morning

Saturday all day free to do as you wish -

Saturday evening Barn Dance and Line dance evening with Angela calling the moves.

Sunday Easter Egg Hunt with Mad Hatters Tea Party in the afternoon with Hot Cross Buns- make your own bonnet and bring a plate of food to share for ‘Tea’ .

Sunday Evening Quiz and music.

Raffles , Spot prizes, and other prizes during the weekend.

Monday Coffee morning and good-byes.

AS WE CAN ONLY USE THE SPORTS HALL WE HAVE NO ACCESS TO TABLES AND CHAIRS. COULD YOU PLEASE BRING YOUR TABLES AND CHAIRS OVER TO THE HALL FOR COFFEE ON FRIDAY MORNING. THEY CAN BE LEFT IN THERE UNTIL AFTER COFFEE ON MONDAY.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Fraisthorpe nudist beach with SYCC can't wait - baps out for the boys NOT!

I might take the binoculars to do some bird watching Drew says he might too  

Greenie :lol:


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

no van this weekend.
just got back from a long weekend in builth wells at a dog show.
this weekend is mine, off to a car show in aldershot on good friday,
and a trip to brighton sea front saturday evening in my modified metro for a meet. ( its my midife crisis )

whatever your all doing have a great easter!


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Of to our Static in Scotland in the morning (Wed) till tuesday. Hope the weather holds  

Then home to get ready for our trip to Germany the week after. Euros ordered today and due to arrive in the morning :wink: , hope everone has a nice easter


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

Parking the van on my parent's driveway and spending the weekend preparing it for our fulltiming tour which starts in June. House sale going through, I've told work I'm leaving - can't wait!


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Work today, then got cheap (£87.50 return) Dover Calais with Sea France Sat am to Monday pm, so going to Somme battlefields. Only been there in winter before so looking forward to some sunshine!


----------



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

Braemar this weekend and Campbeltown the following.


----------

